# Pets. You need to be GOOD on a computor!!



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just had this e-mailed to me,i have not got the skill to transfer it,but if you can and do manage to do "Whatever",LOL,it is a very nice bit of a cat and a deer. Best of luck. 
Numpty Ted.
cat_deer1.wmv 5628K Download.

Go for it,it is well worth the effort,if you are an animal softy,and you like Louis Armstrong


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one?


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

"Good on a computer"? We would have to be miracle workers  

John


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Well Jiggles.........KiethChesterfield...IS!!!! That miracle worker!!!

Thanks for that K.C. Thank you for the effort it must have taken,plus the time,now perhaps one or two more can enjoy it,MAGIC.
Numpty Ted.


----------

